

Two Dope Hackers - mariusz331
http://www.twodopehackers.com/

======
NamTaf
It's like staring in to eternity and having eternity stare back in to my soul.
It's... beautiful.

------
na85
Is this site intentionally horrible?

~~~
hawkw
Seriously, I have no idea what's going on here.

~~~
jomtung
Looks like they are looking for ideas and polish to get paid.

#AlwaysBeLearning

------
mariusz331
Hey everyone, thanks for looking! Everyone's commenting on the design being
bad but the site is best viewed in Netscape 3, FYI.

In all seriousness, we thought this would be a fun way to find opportunities.
Hope you guys share our sense of humor!

------
Zweihander
They could've pulled it off but the Netscape 3.0 button was just a step too
far.

------
eugeneross
What?! No view counter? Come on guys, you're slackin'!

------
spetsnaz
hahaha!! site created with notepad... :D

I feel young looking at this site... Netscape... wow!

